# Wittle Red(Episode 10-End)



## Melody Jeoulex

@FanKi (sorry for the late answer to your question) yes there will be a Halloween episode of them


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

Taking too long to upload them all @[email protected]


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

third page plox :biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley

So I guess he delivered an empty basket, and Pancake lost out. I like how you made the wolf friendly. :vs-kiss: 
Your cartoons are adorable.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

last page pls  thank you for reading guys!


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

TerryCurley said:


> So I guess he delivered an empty basket, and Pancake lost out. I like how you made the wolf friendly. :vs-kiss:
> Your cartoons are adorable.


Thanks Terry


----------



## David Dream

:biggrin: Very cool! I like it! I think you should post more! :vs_music:


----------



## FanKi

You are so greaaat!! >.<

Wolfy is back, oh yeah! And he is staying at home! Let's party! 

I love it girl, will save the full comic in my pendrive :3


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

thanks bro and thanks David  whut's a pendrive? @[email protected]


----------



## FanKi

Oh... of course you may not call it like that (I guess ._.) 

Aaahmm a Pendrive is an storage device, this little ones that works with usb ports.
It's easier if I post an Image 



Spoiler















How do you call "Pendrives"?? ?


PS: Just for you to know... I'm becoming a coffee-addict, and it's all your fault >.< (Don't ask why, it's your fault and that's it xD )


----------



## TerryCurley

FanKi said:


> Oh... of course you may not call it like that (I guess ._.)
> 
> Aaahmm a Pendrive is an storage device, this little ones that works with usb ports.
> It's easier if I post an Image
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you call "Pendrives"?? ?
> 
> 
> PS: Just for you to know... I'm becoming a coffee-addict, and it's all your fault >.< (Don't ask why, it's your fault and that's it xD )


Think around here they are called 'thumb drives'. Love them!!!!!!

You make me smile FanKi coffee really can be addictive you know. If I don't have my coffee first thing in the morning I will get a headache and be an absolute grump all day. :vs_coffee:


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

FanKi said:


> Oh... of course you may not call it like that (I guess ._.)
> 
> Aaahmm a Pendrive is an storage device, this little ones that works with usb ports.
> It's easier if I post an Image
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you call "Pendrives"?? ?
> 
> 
> PS: Just for you to know... I'm becoming a coffee-addict, and it's all your fault >.< (Don't ask why, it's your fault and that's it xD )



ooookay.. @[email protected] cant think of a logical reason how is that being my fault but anyhoo.. oh so you call it pendrive.. well we call it 'flashdrive' or USB (United Serial Bus)..sure you can save 'em ^^ as long as. you dont post it to other websites ^^' '


----------



## FanKi

I don't know if it's weird or not... but I usually get it before sleeping xD

So... flashdrives, or thumbdrives... we learn something new every day ^^

And don't worry Melody, there isn't a logical reason =) 
Of course I won't post it anywhere, I only want to save them in order to read it again when I get older, laugh with it and say "ooh, you remember this? So cool times" (?


----------



## David Dream

Thank you so much!!! I will try :vs_karate:


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

Lol you serious? I do hope we're still going to be active here when we get older and maybe artistforum is already filled with a lot of active members by that time ^^ and yeah I'll be doing comics as a hobby


----------

